# Atmos FX sneak peak of first Halloween offering for 2020



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Not sure if it is a revisit of their "flames from hell" title that was one of their early releases and is in the "Triple thrill pack"


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

I wish they would do some new material for their pumpkins. 🎃


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Agreed. They could do something new every year and It would sell! I spend hours on my house and they are always the neighborhood favorite!


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

I like most of the AtmosFX collections although I don't like either *Ghostly Apparitions 2 Digital Decoration* Collection or the *Creepy Clowns Digital Decoration*, which are the latest released collections from AtmosFX.

Over the last three years, I have waited for AtmosFX to have a sale which is usually this time of the year. In previous years, the sale has been for complete collections but this year the sales seem to be for just individual decorations or groups of unrelated individual decorations.

I prefer the complete collections as you can realise later that one of the included individual decorations, that you may not have initially liked, would actually be very useful and so you're pleased that you bought the complete collection.

So, if anybody from AtmosFX is reading this thread, can we please see discounted sales on some of your complete collections?

Regards,


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They've got a pretty good sale going on right now & I saw the fire thing too today. Looks interesting, hope it comes in "real fire" colors.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

This is going back 3 or 4 years, but does anyone remember the actual crystal ball with animation inside they had on home depot's website for a short time ? And then it was removed and all I have left of all of this are screen shots of a follow up post on here with item # and that someone here called the company and asked about it, and that they were told HD decided not to sell it that year, annnnd that's it!!!! 
I was so excited to see this product and now it seems it will never see the light of day. Every year I keep hoping it will be introduced.  Anyone recall or know anything, Bueller??!!


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Found in their user forum:









AtmosFAN of the Week: Don Raymer


With three weeks to go before Halloween, we’re seeing lots of great Freak of the Week submissions rolling in.




atmosfx.com





What year was it? I was able to use this url in the way back machine to get some captures of the page from at least 2017:






Halloween Decorations - The Home Depot


Shop Halloween Decorations and more at The Home Depot. We offer free delivery, in-store and curbside pick-up for most items.



www.homedepot.com





Might be able to go back further if your screen cap has an address.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for replying and taking the time to dig a little. Here's what I found (screen shot attached here ) last week when I ventured back down the rabbit hole in hopeless desperation lol . 
I've seen that fan forum post you shared and that's not th same .
Looks like it was on HD in 2017


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep, that was me! As I was reading the thread’s posts I recognized the product immediately and was going to chime in it was TotalHomeFX and not an AtmosFx product ... or would have been. I wanted to see it myself as I have thought off and on how to project a video inside a globe if that’s what they were going to.


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

Returning to the OP's (spiney99) post, the new Digital Decoration from AtmosFX is called "Inferno" and is now available.

Inferno comes in four colours (orange, blue, green, and purple) it looks good and is a collection of fires, embers, and blazes.

However, I think that Inferno is probably more likely to be used as part of a digital decoration in conjunction with other images or video and it would possibly be more effective or useful for projection mapping. So the price of $39.99 seems on the expensive side. I think that it's probably worth no more than $19.99. But that's my view. 

Regards,


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I would look at videohive.net to see if there better options. I have found few similar fires/flames/blazes.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Not so sure this one is the best idea. I can see the FD getting calls over this.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

meh, i agree with privateer ... $20 is too much, not a very good "bang for the buck" ... i've seen "fire" videos previously, don't remember where off the top of my head, & i believe that they were free, but could be mistaken ... 

really disappointed with what they're come up with so far ... typically, they'll release 3 videos, so hopefully the 2nd & 3rd won't be strikes like this 1st one

amk


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

I agree .. So far a big MEH! I was able to get green screen fire on a few sites (free on youtube) and also bought an after effects plug in called Cyber that allowed me to create fire and have it travel in a pattern.

If I remember correctly,
Earlier in the year they had a questionnaire that showed potential characters or ideas for us to vote on.. Hoping we see one of them!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I feel like something significant has changed at Atmos....I'm not sure whether it's a key person leaving from the creative department, an overall philosophical approach that has changed, or something else entirely, but to me it seems like they really lost their mojo a few years back.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Defenestrator said:


> I feel like something significant has changed at Atmos....I'm not sure whether it's a key person leaving from the creative department, an overall philosophical approach that has changed, or something else entirely, but to me it seems like they really lost their mojo a few years back.


yeah, i thought so as well ... maybe they have a new "investor" who's only interested in making $$$, which is fine as i also want to make $$$ ;-), or they ran out of "ideas", which maybe is a reason that they're asking for our ideas, idk?

hopefully, whatever's going on, i hope that they get their mojo working again  

amk


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Defenestrator said:


> I feel like something significant has changed at Atmos....I'm not sure whether it's a key person leaving from the creative department, an overall philosophical approach that has changed, or something else entirely, but to me it seems like they really lost their mojo a few years back.


I never thought of that! Thanks for making me feel that it isn't something wrong with me! 

As an owner of almost every single piece of Halloween Animation that they have produced, I have been underwhelmed lately, but wrote it off as me just getting so used to being exposed to their products to the extent that the thrill factor had worn off.. 

I had asked Atmosfx several times for Green Screen versions of their stuff in order to mix them with other animations.. They took a step in the right direction this year with fire, but unfortunately fire effects are really easy to come by these days. It's a shame, I usually see the launch emails and scream "take my money!" but lately not so much.. 

I have gone from planning my haunts around their latest offering - to hoping that I may be able to fit it in.. 
Thanks for the insight, I thought it was me.


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

spiney99 said:


> As an owner of almost every single piece of Halloween Animation that they have produced, I have been underwhelmed lately, but wrote it off as me just getting so used to being exposed to their products to the extent that the thrill factor had worn off..


That's just how I feel, I started to buy AtmosFX Halloween digital decorations in 2016, I have a number of the older stuff though there's a few more that I'd like to get (e.g. Jack-O'-Lantern Jamboree and Witching Hour).

In the past, AtmosFX would have sales of their full collections but nowadays they sell off decorations that are made up of random scenes.

I totally agree with spiney99 that the latter works that AtmosFX have not been inspiring enough to buy



Defenestrator said:


> I feel like something significant has changed at Atmos....I'm not sure whether it's a key person leaving from the creative department, an overall philosophical approach that has changed, or something else entirely, but to me it seems like they really lost their mojo a few years back.


Defenestrator is spot on, something has changed at AtmosFX their newer stuff is meh, and is IMHO too expebnsive. 

It looks like AtmosFX have a new website which is harder to navigate


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

They have had their DVDs on sale occasionally. Could swear I had seen in the last few weeks the Jack O Lantern Jamboree and Witching Hour DVDs in their sale area. Looked just now and the sale section is gone. Think it changed when the newly designed site went up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Back on January 3 I received an email from them asking through Survey Monkey for opinions on what I'd like to decorate with if I was decorating with ghost characters this year. They gave 3 examples in each character type. The categories were: Banshee, Bellhop, Butler, Cook, Gunslinger, King and Queen, Mariner, Pirate, Suit of Armor, Twin Girls. I was pretty excited to see the images and wondered what might show up this year.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Back on January 3 I received an email from them asking through Survey Monkey for opinions on what I'd like to decorate with if I was decorating with ghost characters this year. They gave 3 examples in each character type. The categories were: Banshee, Bellhop, Butler, Cook, Gunslinger, King and Queen, Mariner, Pirate, Suit of Armor, Twin Girls. I was pretty excited to see the images and wondered what might show up this year.


Exactly! Which is why I shed a tear when I saw fire haha... As someone who projects a castle facade on my house, the suit of armor or king and queen would be soo perfect. Hopefully the next few releases will be one of these! Honestly, just about any on the list would be a welcome addition.


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> They have had their DVDs on sale occasionally. Could swear I had seen in the last few weeks the Jack O Lantern Jamboree and Witching Hour DVDs in their sale area.


Yeah you're right, seeing the sale for the Jack O Lantern Jamboree and Witching Hour DVDs made me realise that I would like to download those digital decorations.

However, I prefer to download the digital decorations and not buy the DVDs because I like to test the files ASAP and if the downloads don't work then AtmosFX have always been helpful. Also, I live in the UK and DVDs would take longer to post and then there's the question of DVD Region - the UK is Region 2, the USA is Region 1 and I don't know whether the AtmosFX DVDs would be Region 1 or 0.

Regards,


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Got another Sneak Peek email today & appears more pumpkins (singing or spoken?) are coming!!!



https://manage.kmail-lists.com/subscriptions/web-view?a=aNt7Le&c=DS9Lym&r=rq5szni&m=SfzsMW&k=249e0f75aa25f0c5fd512306a8cf5b37


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah saw the sneak peek of the pumpkins, trouble is that these sneak peeks of the fire and then the pumpkins don't excite me - they just annoy me! If you have a new product then don't mess about, just release it when it's finished. Anyway, I'm guessing that the price will most likely be either $39.99 or $49.99.

Did anybody get an email survey from AtmosFX about a year ago asking if you used Adobe Creative Cloud and then asking if anybody wanted to join the beta testers? I thought that AtmosFX might be developing animated characters for Adobe Animate but I couldn't join as the beta group was based on Facebook and I don't use Facebook.

Regards,


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Inferno


Turn up the heat this Halloween with a combustible collection of fires, embers and blazes. Inferno Digital Decoration Collection is an explosively versatile display of scorching-hot digital effects, each raging with different intensities and colors. It’s no smoke, all fire.




atmosfx.com




The Inferno one is up and available on the website for 39.99


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Beta testers for Adobe? Wish I did. I missed that one (or wasn't invited). Then again they may not like me because I tend to "tweak" their products using adobe..


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I agree about the sneak peeks & wish they would just release it but I do like the pumpkins. Fire not impressive at all. I get opinion emails from them for perks but not the Adobe one. More like...what do you want to see? More of?, etc.

Just got another email this morning...Jack-O-Lantern Jamboree 2 being released 8/5. Says "Loaded with original songs, stories & banter - all longer than the original".


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I received the peek email about the JOL Jamboree 2 today as well. I have v.1. I am hoping to see some new additional projection videos for their Dino Experience collection. Last year they liked the idea of adding at least a pterosaur one so will be curious to see if that might happen this year. Been holding off buying DE for the time being. Weighting between maybe just one or two of the dinos or if they were to add pterosaurs then might go for the whole collection.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

$49.99 for a digital download.. Has anyone downloaded this yet? Funny I was willing to pull the trigger expecting it to be at $39.99 (like version 1), but now that this is 49.99 I may hold off until I see what else is coming out. Shame, they took what I thought would be an "add on" purchase that I was going to pick up with a new character set (if one comes out) and have made it the cost of a primary vid...Not quite ready to pull the trigger and I don't know why.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I received a $5 coupon before the new release.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

scarenoob said:


> I received a $5 coupon before the new release.
> 
> Really? Wow. I own at least 3/4 of the available vids and I didn't get one..grrr


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

BTW.. I found a code online SHARETHEJOY It will save you $5


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

spiney99 said:


> $49.99 for a digital download.. Has anyone downloaded this yet? Funny I was willing to pull the trigger expecting it to be at $39.99 (like version 1), but now that this is 49.99 I may hold off until I see what else is coming out. Shame, they took what I thought would be an "add on" purchase that I was going to pick up with a new character set (if one comes out) and have made it the cost of a primary vid...Not quite ready to pull the trigger and I don't know why.


Thought the same thing. Was hoping to add on/edit my original to make it longer. That is high & don't think I've seen any that high before. Really want it but I'm holding off. Didn't get to use Halloween Moon from last year to the full extent so it will be new for me & anyone who sees it. Got the hula hoop painted black & then found Walmart out of shower curtain liners & then it snowed so...

Just added shower liners to my list before they sell out again. (Like toilet paper). haha


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Forgot to add that a couple of reviews are saying voices are different from the original & are disappointed. They sound the same to me.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Got another email yesterday with another sneak for all you pirate lovers out there....not my thing:



https://manage.kmail-lists.com/subscriptions/web-view?a=aNt7Le&c=DS9Lym&r=rFkgf7u&m=RgJpEf&k=249e0f75aa25f0c5fd512306a8cf5b37


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Not sure what to think.. They also just put up a sneak peak of what looks like motion stained glass windows with Halloween Themes.. I guess I should applaud them for trying to reach out to a broader audience.. but once again the money in my pocket may need to wait for another day.......


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

J-Man said:


> I wish they would do some new material for their pumpkins. 🎃


They did....Jack-O-Lantern Jamboree 2 was released about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

spiney99 said:


> Not sure what to think.. They also just put up a sneak peak of what looks like motion stained glass windows with Halloween Themes.. I guess I should applaud them for trying to reach out to a broader audience.. but once again the money in my pocket may need to wait for another day.......
> View attachment 734805


This 3rd decoration was released & at first I thought it was lame (thinking it just scrolled through pictures) but watching the full preview, I'm changing my mind. Each design moves & there are some pretty good ones. However, I'm not paying full price & will wait for a special; even if after Halloween. Didn't get to use the Moon one from last year due to snow so it will be new this year. Still will probably get the pumpkins though but I'll hold off until closer to Halloween. Will be easy to splice onto the existing one. Not sure if they have a special real close to Halloween or not??


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

spiney99 said:


> Not sure what to think.. They also just put up a sneak peak of what looks like motion stained glass windows with Halloween Themes.. I guess I should applaud them for trying to reach out to a broader audience.. but once again the money in my pocket may need to wait for another day.......
> View attachment 734805


I got the Christmas stained glass a day had it going the night of our downtown Christmas parade. It caught a lot of attention. Was thinking I might get this for home use as a teaser to get the neighborhood kids in the Halloween spirit.


----------



## Privateer (Aug 28, 2013)

spiney99 said:


> Not sure what to think.. They also just put up a sneak peak of what looks like motion stained glass windows with Halloween Themes.. I guess I should applaud them for trying to reach out to a broader audience..


Yes, credit where credit is due ... however, I think that the stained glass windows effect will only work on certain types of houses where you have, or would expect to have, stained glass. Unless you have the expertise of somebody like spiney99 to projection map the whole house and 're-skin' the house with the appropriate pattern.

I think the pirate decoration that we saw a sneak preview of would be more popular, but I might be wrong.



spiney99 said:


> but once again the money in my pocket may need to wait for another day.......


Yeah, the year 2020 is a tough one for a lot of us around the world. As I've stated before, I'd like to see AtmosFX offer price reductions for complete sets of digital decorations not what they've been doing recently which is offering bundles of individual decorations from a variety of different sets. This would allow us to build up complete sets of decorations to choose from.

Regards,


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I like the stained glass a lot, immediately had an idea for where to use it. In an older house, with a big window, with a small stained glass panel above. Now I gotta source another projector.

Agree that it's maybe limited use, but when it's just right it's just right. And IMO this makes sense to be seeing IN a window, which is nice.


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

I agree as I didn't think it looked very good (that being the new digital decoration 'Halloween Window') either, but now that I'm watching the short preview on the Atmosfx website its growing on me and looks very clever. Not sure when/if it will be discounted, but I received a $5 discount code from Atmosfx today that needs to be used within 72 hours. I don't think I'll be using it, so if you want it let me know ASAP.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Meadow.....how did your Moon turn out last year? I had the hula hoop painted & Walmart was then out of the shower curtain to use for the center but still had another. Then IT SNOWED!!!! Needless to say, not much was good last year. Ended up with 3 additional projectors after the season so I'm ready to add it & some projections on a tombstone.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Got another email yesterday of the next Sneak Peek but only a shot & not a video clip. Looks similar to Ghostly Apparitions. Shows a Skelly Pirate, Twin Girls holding hands, a Maid with a duster & something else on the far left I can't make out.


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> Got another email yesterday of the next Sneak Peek but only a shot & not a video clip. Looks similar to Ghostly Apparitions. Shows a Skelly Pirate, Twin Girls holding hands, a Maid with a duster & something else on the far left I can't make out.


It's Ghostly Apparitions 3 which will be released later in September. The final new scene for Halloween 2020 is a sequel to Bone Chillers titled Bone Chillers 2. I'm looking forward to both of them!


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

End of September is a little late to be putting out new stuff.


----------



## tbone3000 (Oct 20, 2015)

What do people think about a Halloween countdown animation for each day in the month of October? Atmosfx posts a survey once or twice a year and one of the questions asks what animations the community would like to see in the future. I always answer that I'd love to have some kind of short looping animation that shows how many days left until Halloween. I feel like I've spent a bunch of money on animations, projectors and scrim that I basically only use one day a year. I know that I can start showing them earlier but I think that kind of ruins the surprise, especially for people in the neighborhood, which tends to be where most of the kids come from. I thought a countdown animation would be a nice way to get people excited and to advertise that something wicked this way comes.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

spiney99 said:


> I received an email from AtmosFX today and this little gem was imbedded:
> 
> *Sneak Peek of our Next Halloween Decoration*
> 
> ...


I am not very impressed with these fires as just colored fires. I looked at them and passed. But if something were to come OUT of the fire..I might reconsider. 

I was afraid to use any in windows because I don't want well meaning passers by calling 911 on a faux fire. So tbh, I just didn't see where I could use these "as is". 

Just my opinion.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

tbone3000 said:


> What do people think about a Halloween countdown animation for each day in the month of October? Atmosfx posts a survey once or twice a year and one of the questions asks what animations the community would like to see in the future. I always answer that I'd love to have some kind of short looping animation that shows how many days left until Halloween. I feel like I've spent a bunch of money on animations, projectors and scrim that I basically only use one day a year. I know that I can start showing them earlier but I think that kind of ruins the surprise, especially for people in the neighborhood, which tends to be where most of the kids come from. I thought a countdown animation would be a nice way to get people excited and to advertise that something wicked this way comes.


I use their "Tricks and Treats" videos leading up to Halloween, then switch to something more theme oriented on Halloween. But I also use their Thanksgiving and Christmas decorations, so I basically have a projector in my dining room for 3 months (probably about 2 hours a night for a total of 6 weeks).


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

BarryJ said:


> End of September is a little late to be putting out new stuff.


I agree....and AtmosFx is releasing Bone Chillers 2 in October!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

beecherman said:


> It's Ghostly Apparitions 3 which will be released later in September. The final new scene for Halloween 2020 is a sequel to Bone Chillers titled Bone Chillers 2. I'm looking forward to both of them!


Hopefully they will have separate scenes to buy for Ghostly Apparitions 3. No use for a pirate & the maid looks similar to what I already have. The twins look interesting. I'm sure I will probably like all of Bone Chillers 2 unless they do something stupid with them.

My subdivision only has 3 streets & not very active out here at night so I have no problem running it for a couple of weeks. I will catch an occasional car going slow looking at it. My edit of AtmosFX, TotalHomeFX & Hallowindows is over 5 gig so unless they sit there for over an hour, they will probably see something they haven't.

I also have projections for Christmas, Easter, St. Pat's, Val Day, 4th of July & New Year's. Not much material for those listed after Christmas but I've found videos on YouTube & film them with my camera & splice them in. Works like a charm!


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

$59.99 or $29.99 for each of the 3 individual scenes..... What the??? Am I READING THIS CORRECTLY??


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

spiney99 said:


> $59.99 or $29.99 for each of the 3 individual scenes..... What the??? Am I READING THIS CORRECTLY??


I guess so? I was comfortable with $29.99. This is a bit high IMO.


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes, you are. However, it's for a LOT of content. The files alone are close to 18GB, and encompass dozens of scenes with the Ghost Pirate, Twisted Sisters, Materializing Maid, and some of the scenes are over 5 minutes long. I have to say this is some of AtmoxFX's best work! Well worth the investment.


----------



## TubaManMoore (Sep 1, 2012)

It hurt my heart to see how much the prices on their stuff has skyrocketed. Not only this, but their aversion to physical media is unconscionable.  Even if you are against physically owning something you pay for, their download limit for files is ridiculous... At the minimum they should have an account for each purchaser and you should be able to download your files as many times as you like.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

*Dminor's maid is nicer.*


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

BarryJ said:


> *Dminor's maid is nicer.*


What do you mean? Who is Dminor?


----------



## beecherman (Sep 8, 2016)

TubaManMoore said:


> It hurt my heart to see how much the prices on their stuff has skyrocketed. Not only this, but their aversion to physical media is unconscionable.  Even if you are against physically owning something you pay for, their download limit for files is ridiculous... At the minimum they should have an account for each purchaser and you should be able to download your files as many times as you like.


I thought they did have an account for each purchaser. And to defend them, as a business they have to manager their content somehow which is why they have a limit on the number of downloads (could you imagine if they didn't? Customers would just use AtmosFX as an extra personal drive). Has anyone ever run into their download limit? I believe it is 10. 

But I agree with you on prices....they are high. But their content is wonderful, and very professional, and that is very expensive to produce.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

beecherman said:


> What do you mean? Who is Dminor?


He's a member here who made a ghostly maid projection about 8 years ago. I don't know if he still sells it...









Atmosphere Effects: - Ghost projection effect


Just wanted to share a new effect that I was working on today. Our ghost maid was shot against a green screen at my office and was edited/chroma keyed and effects added in after effects. She's projected onto rear screen projection material, in the video it was projected onto a sheet of...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Just looked back at my receipts the past 2 years & for single scene, didn't pay more than $15.99 & the majority were $7.99. I don't think they were as long as some of these new ones but that is quite a jump. They have a few deals going on...like the new Halloween Windows with the Christmas Windows will get you a reduction. Deal on Ghostly Apps bundles but have what I want of that.

I see I got 15% off or member perks when I bought most of mine so I will wait & see what happens.

Had a great idea for the Twins though....have a couple of scenes; swinging & hanging by noose that would look good if you can get Hollousion material to hang (maybe weighted or tied down) from a branch. Hmmmmm?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Just got another email today....Bone Chillers 2 coming soon!


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm not sure I'm going to do the window projection this year because people are not moving around like usual.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Bone Chillers 2 is out!


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Bone Chillers 2 has a lot for everyone. You get some silly stuff, dancing, instrument playing and horror. Around 3 scenes in each category with horror having 4. So 13 scenes that are longer then the usual FX flare. This year they extended the scenes on all current years collection which is welcomed. The art direction is a vast improvement over the original BC with the addition of shading and corpsing effects which appear more three dimensional and lifelike. Your standard transitions and backdrops are there for your amusement or just go straight to the hollillusion for a materializing effect.

All in all three of the categories are "Disney esc" and one more teen oriented. Whether you are kid friendly or need some jump scares this newest release has everything you need.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Got an email from them yesterday (10/28). 25% off til Nov. 1. I didn't buy anything new & was waiting for a sale. Probably no time to use this year but will buy so I can dabble for next year.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

So after all of my whining and swearing that this year I will make my own decorations, I reverted to buying the Skeletons, pumpkins and stained glass.. while I still think they were pricy, I am addicted to using their stuff.. so I will wear my hypocrite badge proudly until next year...


----------

